# help please SUNTEX



## wootten (Jan 17, 2005)

I have another brown bottle that I know not a thing about -it has suntex on the small neck
 suntex on the shoulders of the bottle
 and suntex around the rim at the bottom of the bottle says suntex
 on the bottom of the bottle it says REG.U.S. SUNTEX PAT. OFF.
 Any clues any help any age-okay I am new and would love some advice-I will get some pix-if I can figure out how to put them on here. thanks so much for the warm welcome-wendy
 p.s.let me know if you need a pix-this bottle is brown with a skinny short neck.


----------



## ronvae (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have Suntex in my glass marks list, but if there is a patent number anywhere on the bottle, you can go to:
 http://www.uspto.gov
 and pull up the original patent, which will have all the info.  They have all the patents from 1790 to the present available on the web.  The problem is, you can't do a word-search (e.g. "suntex"), for anything before 1975.  So you have to know either the number, or the "current classification", whatever that is.
 Another thing you can do in some states, is go to the Secretary of State's office for that state, and they might have a list of all companies that have ever incorporated, or registered their names since the state started.  In Minnesota, we can do a name search online, for free, and pull up info about any company that ever registered it's name including that word.  I would imagine alot of other states allow the same thing.


----------



## flasherr (Jan 18, 2005)

Suntex was a Texas beverage i believe if i remember right. The bottle i have is clear with white ACL says suntex and has a small graphic of the Alamo. i hope my memory is right on this and that it might help you some 
 Brian


----------

